# Hey Kent T



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this old wonderboy on ebay might be something to keep an eye on.
Jody


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Another WonderBoy*

This is the 2nd Wonderboy that's been on E-Bay in the past week. The other one was a 1956 model, with a snowplow on it, and went for about $75.00 the other day. 

This one appears to be of the same vintage, as both are Joystick models, and that makes them Pre- 1962. 

Later models had handlebar steering, and even later, a conventional steering wheel. I had one from 1970, but sold it when I closed my Lawn Care Business in 1997. 

They're actually a pretty tough little machine....


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

At the Orange, MA show in mid-June an old guy sold a young kid one of those for the sum of $1.00... I had the snow blade, but no mower deck.

The kid's dad turned right around and sold the snow blade for $40....

I couldn't believe it...


----------

